# Comenzó el avistaje de ballenas en Chubut



## Fogonazo (May 31, 2008)

*Comenzó el avistaje de ballenas en Chubut*

La provincia de Chubut comenzó a recibir la llegada de las ballenas que cada año recalan en la zona de Península de Valdés, donde arriban para reproducirse, tener crías y alimentarlas. 

Como todos los años, se aguardan unas 800 ballenas que generalmente llegan en forma escalonada desde abril hasta fin de año, pero con un arribo masivo para fines mayo y principios junio. 

Además, se espera que la presencia de turistas atraídos por este fenómeno alcance al medio millón en la temporada 2008, como consecuencia del fuerte crecimiento que experimentó este producto turístico que hizo que entre 2000 y 2007, la afluencia de público aumentara 65 por ciento. 

"Las ballenas se pueden ver bien cerquita de la costa, se ven en comportamientos naturales, en grupos de cópula, o de madres con cría. Esto es bien silvestre, acá no hay nada de acuario, ni de show al estilo Mundo Marino", destacó el subsecretario de Turismo de Chubut, Adrián Contreras. 

Explicó que las ballenas "llegan en distintos grupos, y utilizan el Golfo de San Jorge, y las bahías para reparo de sus vientres y tener a sus crías". 

Aseguró que estos "son lugares seguros para tener a sus cachorros". 

Sobre el avistaje, indicó que "la mayoría de las ballenas pasan por debajo de las embarcaciones que salen mar adentro, y se acercan mucho a la gente", aunque también remarcó que "pueden observarse desde la orilla porque pasan muy cerquita". 

Subrayó que "en 2007 más de 115 mil pasajeros que se embarcaron"; y añadió que "Península de Valdés tuvo más de 350 mil turistas, y Punta Tombo más de 150 mil". 

Precisó que "para este año se espera un crecimiento entre 15 y 20 por ciento de turismo en Península de Valdés", y puntualizó que "el avistaje en esta zona se incrementó 65 por ciento entre 2000 y 2007; y el ingreso a la península casi se triplicó en el mismo periodo". 

Contreras indicó que "hay una legislación que permite acercarse a las ballenas, siempre respetando las condiciones del animal que está en una etapa frágil de su vida", que es la de dar a luz. 

En vivo. La transmisión, que comenzó ayer y finalizará el domingo, se realiza a través del satélite Nahuel Sat para la televisión, mientras por internet se podrá seguir desde la página oficial del gobierno:


http://www.lupacorp.com/ballenas/index.php
http://www.patagonia.com.ar/chubut/puertomadryn/maraustral.php
http://www.madryn.com/


¡¡ Si, ya se, de electronica no tienen NADA, pero son IMPRESIONANTES estos bichos !


----------



## Elvis! (May 31, 2008)

Estas en lo cierto Fogonazo! Son increíbles estos animales!Y se merecen todo el respeto!
Además de observar como se reproducen, nadan y se acercan a los humanos tenemos una tarea aun mayor...
La tares de *PROTEGERLAS* y mil disculpas por escribir en mayúsculas
Protegerlas de todas esas personas que ven en ella no un espectáculo natural invaluable sino simples y destructivos intereses económicos...Y todos sabemos muy bien quienes son los mas interesados en ellas...Mejor dicho en su carne y en la cantidad de dinero que pueden recaudar eliminando tan solo una de ellas con el fin de "Alimentar" un puñado de estómagos que no conocen el hambre y que en verdad no necesitan comerlas..Una verdadera vergüenza!
Pero mejor celebrar que lamentarse!


Un saludo!


----------



## Elvis! (Jun 2, 2008)

Nadie va a pasar por este Post?

Un saludo!


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 3, 2008)

Esto me sueeeeeennnaaa....Como destrozar un lugar gracias al turismo, eso es peor que la bomba atomica... no soy alarmista, soy gato viejo.


Yo tengo una casa en lloret de mar lugar turistico, mejor dicho basurero turistico, donde viene toda la basura turistica de europa.


Lastima que sean tan TONTOS y terminaran por matar la gallina de los huevos de oro.

Como esplicas a esta gente que es mejor perder algunos $$ para ganas mas $$$ a la larga.


Aqui algunos lugares ya lo descubrieron y crearon listas de espera, si realmente quieres algo ponte a la fila y cuando te toque vas.
Esto se llama turismo de calidad, reporta mas beneficios a la larga yes mucho mas solido que el turismo de masas o basura.


Turismo basura: 
Joven que de noche se emborracha y busca pelea en la discoteca.
Por la mañana duerme tirado en la playa o lo recoge el camion de la basura (furgoneta de la policia).
Por la tarde va a comprar cerveza al super para la noche y vuelta a empezar.

Algunos llegan hasta el hotel para dormir por la mañana, si sus pies reconocen el camino.


Clasificacion EUROPEA:

Españolito medio: Un poco mammado pero a las 2 de la noche a la cama.

Italianito chillon: Van con grupos de 5-6 tios cantando y pegando berridos

Germany: Canta en grupo y alguna pelea.

Ingleses: Borrachos hasta el coma etilico, Siempre implicados en peleas chungas, muertos o sea malas borracheras, son la cuna de las buenas costumbres.

Exrepublicas: En esa zona, nada bueno, principalmente prostitucion.

Inserso: Los abueletes salen a bailar, creo que son los mas sanos, si no fuera por la edad claro.

Menudo turismo no...


----------



## electroaficionado (Jun 4, 2008)

Por que tan enojado tiopepe? (O sea veo por que pero no se a que vino ese berrinche).

Yo fui a Valdés una vez y esta todo bastante cuidado en cuanto a la preservacion. Siempre hay algun idiota que se manda la macana, pero dentro de todo esta bastante bien. Lamentablemente no tuve la oportunidad de embarcarme para realizar el avistaje, pero lo hice desde la costa y es realmente impresionante.

Sugiero a cualquiera que tenga la oportunidad que lo haga... Antes de que algun Japones desee un almuerzo de cetaceo ...

Saludos.


----------

